# Neutering problem



## SashaRae (Nov 3, 2012)

Sometime in August we had our 8 month old chihuahua neutered. We brought him to the vet in the morning and when they finished the surgery they said everything was fine. When the vet went back to check on him he had started swelling there, and bruising badly. The vet told us it was not normal and if it didn't get better we should tell them. They first thought he had something wrong with his liver. They checked his blood, and nothing was wrong with his liver. So by this time the swelling started to go down but the bruising remained, and after a couple days the bruising was significantly better. The vet was still trying to figure out what happened and they told us that he either was a minor hemophiliac or he had Von willebrand disease. Now after spending all of this money we really aren't sure if we should have the vet check for these diseases because it will be a lot more money we don't have. The vet told us that we didn't have to check because he is all better. Do you guys think we should have him tested for these diseases if he is all better?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know to be honest I'm the type that will get an extra job, borrow money, or sell my belongings 
if I have to in order to take a dog(mine or any other) to the vet if I find it necessary. So yes 
I would go back and get him tested, you just never know. The way I see it is even if you spend 
all this money and it turns out he is healthy, it is NOT a waste, because then you shall have peace 
of mind. You won't have to guess every time something is wrong if it could be a result/side effect 
of one of these conditions.


I just want to post these links for those who are not familiar with these
conditions and are curious...

hemophilia

von Willebrand's disease



Whatever you choose, I wish your dog good health and a long happy life.


----------



## SashaRae (Nov 3, 2012)

I think we will get him checked to find out for sure what it is. But i think if he doesn't have either of those diseases the vet might have messed up. But i'm not sure. We'll have to see how it turns out. I just wanted another persons opinion. Thanks for the response !


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How well do you know this vet, trust his opinion? Maybe seek a second opinion elsewhere, just a thought.


----------



## SashaRae (Nov 3, 2012)

Well we haven't been their very long. Not even a year. The first time we went their was when we first got him. That is a good idea! I might get another opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

When you say he was very swollen there, do you mean at the actual site if surgery (his genitalia) ? We have just had our 8 month old male castrated and on his post op exam 2 days later they too commented on his swelling and bruising, so we are to have another check up in two days time. His scrotum is still bruised but we would expect this after surgery anyway.....?
Apart from that, he's fine. I wish your little man well and please keep us updated. x


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## SashaRae (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah he was very swollen their with a lot of bruising but the swelling was better after a week and the bruising was still their for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah.... That's a wee shame. It's amazing how they cope though, I do hope it's a good outcome for him. They have enough of a challenge living in our world of giants! Lol


----------



## SashaRae (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah it really is. I hope everything turns out ok too. But I'm sure it will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a picture of Jazz's neck area after her last dental. They had trouble finding a vein and as a result she was badly bruised. It's particularly noticeable because she has almost no hair on her chest.

My Vet was very embarrassed at such incompetence (that's the way she described it) and assured me that the tech who had done the procedure was being retrained in it as she obviously didn't do it well. I wasn't upset once I knew it wasn't some horrible reaction, or that Jazz was bleeding internally, or some other dread issue. It helped my frame of mind that my Vet was so apologetic. 

Does your dog's genital area look anything like this kind of bruising? I'd hate for you to put your dog through all kinds of invasive testing if it's not, in fact, some underlying health issue but rather simply a lack of competence that caused the bruising.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

I totally understand the situation you are in! My husband and I are much the same - little money to spend and then something with our Chi's health pops up.

In all honesty though, I would check it out. It could mean the difference between life and death if it turns out that he does have a bleeding disorder. If you know what he has, the symptoms and how to stop it when the symptoms start, it could mean the difference between buying enough time to get him to a vet and not knowing what to do to save him.

If you don't have the money at the moment, just try and keep him away from things that can cause bruising and bleeding, and save money where you can. Once you have enough for the test, take him then. Or, skip out on "non-necessity" items and use that money for the test. It's never easy coming up with money for expensive tests, I feel for you.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

I suppose too with them being so teeny weeny, it would be slightly more difficult doing even the easiest invasive procedure and therefore would incur more bruising...? Just a thought....
I'm keeping it all crossed for a happy outcome, as I'm sure it will be...x


----------



## SashaRae (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah it did look like that bruising. The thing is is that we would have to do three tests for him. Which would come out to a lot, but if I were to do just one test at a time that wouldn't be too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

